

Ask HN: Why dont older users have votes that count for more? - jayzalowitz

Why has nobody made a social news site that basically uses the registration date of your account  to make your vote more powerful? Basically permanently reacting to September-ing while still accounting for new user's opinions?
======
anigbrowl
My account is twice as old as yours, and I think this is a terrible idea but
feel no need to explain why. Also I have >150 times more karma than you, so
you should bow down and worship me.

That's why, basically ;)

~~~
jayzalowitz
I agree that you are better than me.

